# Perth water



## alimac23 (10/6/13)

Hi Guys,

I've just gone from Extract to BIAB brewing and my last brew had a slightly strange flavour to it that i cannot put my finger on.

After having a read through the forums, i'm thinking that my water could be the issue.

Is there anyone else here from the Padbury / Hillary's area in Perth that could give me some advice on water quality and possible steps i could take to improve it?

Failing that, does anyone know where i can get a details report for a small area (Padbury & Surrounding areas) so that i can see what the makeup of the water is around these parts?


----------



## tavas (10/6/13)

There's a big post on here of water profiles from around Australia. I uploaded the water profile for Joondalup which would probably be the same water as you use. If you want specific areas, email the Department of Water and they will send you the profile for your area.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/31331-big-post-of-water-around-australia/

How did you do your first brew?


----------



## alimac23 (10/6/13)

Thanks tavas that's a great help!

For my first BIAB i just used water straight from the tap, i've done this before when brewing extract and kits but i understand that water quality is a lot more important when brewing AG.


----------



## cdbrown (10/6/13)

First step would be to run the water through an activated carbon filter to remove the chlorines. Doing that alone really helps. A lot of my beers made before filtering the water had a hint of medicinal flavour (bandaid, burnt plastic) which can be attributed to the chlorine added to scheme water.


----------



## alimac23 (10/6/13)

cdbrown said:


> First step would be to run the water through an activated carbon filter to remove the chlorines. Doing that alone really helps. A lot of my beers made before filtering the water had a hint of medicinal flavour (bandaid, burnt plastic) which can be attributed to the chlorine added to scheme water.


That's exactly the kind of flavours im getting, i looked at infection but my cleaning schedule hasnt changed and i've never had an infected batch before, Thanks for the carbon filter advice, anyone know of a decent one that isnt as slow as a Britta water filter (jug)?


----------



## manticle (10/6/13)

My understanding is that at least some WA water is chloraminated and has a high chloride concentration.

Also quite high pH so reducing all those elements would be your first step. Take a look at Reverse Osmosis units.

Also talk to Gryphon Brewing. Interested in/knowledgeable about water chem, sells things like filters and based in WA.


----------



## cdbrown (10/6/13)

I've got one of those 2-stage water filters the go under the sink - 1st removes particulate to a certain size, the 2nd is activated carbon. I got mine off ebay from an aussie store. There are plenty around and I just changed the inlet fitting to a normal hose push fitting.

Definitely high levels of chlorine and chloramine. The smell of chlorine is very strong when turning on the hot water tap when I'm getting the bath ready for the kids. Reminds me I should get a replacement cartridge


----------



## alimac23 (10/6/13)

Thanks guys,

My water smalls very strongly oh chlorine too, i'll definitely pick up a filter and see how it improves the flavour of the beer.


----------



## cdbrown (10/6/13)

Removing chlorine is something that Brendan from Feral said was key to making better beer. Are you coming to the West Coast Brewers meeting tonight alimac? Bring a brew or two along for some feedback.


----------



## Josho (10/6/13)

Padbury - Mindarie water is terrible, i remember going to amtes place and asking for a glass of water cause i was coughing, i would have been better off choking to death instead of drinking that.

I think its cause your so close to the plant there.


----------



## alimac23 (10/6/13)

cdbrown said:


> Removing chlorine is something that Brendan from Feral said was key to making better beer. Are you coming to the West Coast Brewers meeting tonight alimac? Bring a brew or two along for some feedback.


Awesome, this will definitely be my next step to improving my brews.

Where is the meeting tonight? I've never been to a West Coast Brewers meeting before, i can't make it tonight as the Mrs wants to go and test drive some new cars but when is the next one?


----------



## alimac23 (10/6/13)

Josho said:


> Padbury - Mindarie water is terrible, i remember going to amtes place and asking for a glass of water cause i was coughing, i would have been better off choking to death instead of drinking that.
> 
> I think its cause your so close to the plant there.


+1 It's utter shite.

To be honest i'm not sure what i was thinking trying to brew with it, i've got a couple of extrat brews down that taste ok but i'll definitely be buying a filter ASAP.


----------



## cdbrown (10/6/13)

Meetings are 2nd Monday of each month in Rivervale.


----------



## alimac23 (12/6/13)

cdbrown said:


> Meetings are 2nd Monday of each month in Rivervale.


Thanks cdbrown, i'll see if i can get along to the next one. I'd like some feedback on my beers it would definitely help.


----------

